# miter saw Laser guides



## oldgoat49 (Oct 30, 2006)

Have a 12" HF compound slide saw that the laser went bad on. I'm not fond of the ones like Irwin that you have to turn on for the laser to work and liked the one that was on the saw and got a little spoiled by the idea. Does anybody know of a reasonably priced laser that is separate from the blade?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

oldgoat49 said:


> Have a 12" HF compound slide saw that the laser went bad on. I'm not fond of the ones like Irwin that you have to turn on for the laser to work and liked the one that was on the saw and got a little spoiled by the idea. Does anybody know of a reasonably priced laser that is separate from the blade?



I thought I would just give some input to them. I've used tools that had them and I would rather buy a tool that for whatever the cost of the laser was, to put that cost into the quality of the tool some where else. I don't trust their accuracy, and certainly wouldn't get dependent on their use.












 









.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

My new Triton SCMS comes standard with a laser independent of the blade. My older miter saw had one on the blade. Neither are/were reliable.
A great idea, not yet ready for prime time, IMHO.

Cabinetman is correct. Save your $.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I have sold these for years. (I don't own one) The consensus of my customers seems to be that they don't trust them and don't look for them on the equipment. Norm makes them look good though.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If I am not trying to cut very, very exactly I find the laser guide on my saw most useful. If I am trying to get down to the last 1/32 or 1/64" then I just use the red line to get me in the vicinity. The laser on my Craftsman saw is adjustable. I have it set so that the blade comes down in the exact middle of the red line. After having a saw with the laser I would not have one without it.

George


----------



## oldgoat49 (Oct 30, 2006)

In all fairness considering that it is a HF saw and a 12" on top of that I haven't really been worried or needed real precision. However since I usually mark anything that needs to be somewhat close I've never had a problem with it being far off enough to be a problem and others that have used it haven't mentioned it either. Maybe they were just trying to be kind. However for most of what I do with it the laser that was on it was just fine and made things a lot easier and faster. Everything has a time and place and for general use I can say that I'd rather have one on the saw than not. I was just wondering if someone knew of a independent power on/off laser instead of the ones like the Irwins that only turn on when the blade is turned on.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> A great idea, not yet ready for prime time, IMHO.


:thumbsup: +2


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I have dual, 3 way adjustable, switchable with auto off, lasers on my saw.

They sure are handy when you need to get a bunch of cuts done fast.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have dual, 3 way adjustable, switchable with auto off, lasers on my saw.
> 
> They sure are handy when you need to get a bunch of cuts done fast.


 

Got pics?


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> If I am not trying to cut very, very exactly I find the laser guide on my saw most useful. If I am trying to get down to the last 1/32 or 1/64" then I just use the red line to get me in the vicinity. The laser on my Craftsman saw is adjustable. I have it set so that the blade comes down in the exact middle of the red line. After having a saw with the laser I would not have one without it.
> 
> George


i can split a .9 mark most of the time using the laser. but if it has to be on the money, i still sneak up on it.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Let me say what others have said a couple of different ways.

A laser on a SCMS or CMS is great for construction but borderline useless for fine woodworking.

An add on laser for a SCMS or CMS is a great waste of money. DAMHIKT 
I spent way too much money for a blade side laser for my SCMS when they first came out. They are just not accurate enough for woodworking.

As a suggestion, draw the line for the intended cut across the piece of wood. Then without power, bring the blade to the line. (Assuming that the right side of the blade is the off fall.) Position the piece so that a tooth with the left set is just at the line. Hold the piece, raise the blade, power on and make the cut.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

The arbor mount lasers are practically worthless.

One's that are built into the saw design and that are adjustable, will save you tons of time cutting crown, casing, base, rough cut stock, whatever you cut.


----------

